# Windsock paint?



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

What color of spray paint color should I use to make a blue goose windsock?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Buy, krylon primer, in gray, black, white, tan and brown. Do you have stencils?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

No, I was going to try doing it without one :roll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I just had to ask, ive seen alot really ugly lookin blues that werent done with one.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Hopefully mine don't


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Check this picture out


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Is that black you used on the right decoy?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

On a white sock, I painted mine in this order (all Krylok):

A hint of Ultra Flat Brown
Primer Gray
Ultra Flat Black
Primer white for the tail

After experimenting you'll come up with some nice blues.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Thanks :beer:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Black on the outside edeges and cambrown in the inside centering part of the decoy with some grey on the shoulders and sided


----------



## fish&amp;hunt (Nov 4, 2004)

Those look great brobones. I'm about to do some as well. Any more pics you could post? Or helpful ideas?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Do you guys paint the underside of your blues???????


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I usually don't others might though. Any one else want to answer this ???


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I wouldn't because the geese are comming in from the air and they won't see the bottom of the decoys.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

We gave ours a splash of grey. Just thought when the wind is really howlin the bottoms might show alot of white probably doesnt matter at all


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Got my windsocks today from Cabelas, I have to go to Wal-Mart tomarrow to get the paint. I will get some pics when I am done.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

[siteimg]713[/siteimg]

I think these look alittle better!!! :lol:


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Looking good!!

I'm in the process of making some new stencils..

Last year I end up using plotting tag board From work. Worked great cause I could run it through our plotter and then cut it out. The only down fall was it was garbage after doing around 50 socks..

What type of material did U guys use for your Stencils?

Can't wait for the cheap buzz... :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Djleye from the site bought them. :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yea, when do I get those back,......er, get them period?????


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Did you guys get my 100 painted yet?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Field Hunter,
We worked out a deal with Dan. He said that if we paint all of the windsocks and your herters fullbodies into snows then we could use all of the windsocks you guys bought.

I'll have Dan stop by with a painted Herters before we do the last 6 into blues to see if they meet your specs.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm planning on converting the Herters into Mallard full bodies this Summer unless Keith decides he wants to buy them. Although, I might go along with your idea if I ever get them back again......I'm missing about 50 northwinds from last year.

Anyne interested in 2 dozen Herters Full Body Canadas....good shape.....134.99/dozen new. I'll sell for $200.00/2 dozen and I'll throw in the 3 decoy bags they are in. They would make great snow goose decoys with a little paint.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I sorted through all of mine finally and found 3 of yours in them. I put them in your tub. Better talk to Decoyer as the ball is in his court now.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm just kidding.....if you, Tyler or Zach have them I could care less....if someone else has them then you guys should get them. For as much as I depend on you guys for scouting the occasional trip that I make out Snow goose hunting you can use them all when ever you want. Dan and I sort of thought that we'd just show up at shooting light with the coffee and sub sandwiches for the day anyway.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yea, besides, I am still missing a bigfoot with a motion base!!!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

FH, you know it happens that way anyways in the spring. You guys dont like lugging 1000 socks out into knee deep mud. :lol:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

You will get them back, just calm down.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm just kidding.....I know you guys all hunt together so they get mixed up. no problem...there yours anyway.

I can't wait to use that single BF on the motion stake....I'll just mix it in with the mallard decoys.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I thought the subway deal was pretty sweet. To bad I can't call the shot worth a crap. :eyeroll:

Reading Decoyers' post reminds me of the day he drank too many energy drinks and went pre-menstrual (sp?) on Tyler. I can't wait untill the yelling starts again.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

GB3,
It's not that we don't want to put up 1000 decoys......WE CAN"T! Wait until the your joints and mussles turn 45 or so.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I think its mental for you old guys. I've seen Field Hunter run through a nasty laid down cattail slough and gain on a rooster he is trying to get to flush. Then laugh when its all done and say it was fun. I'll stick to field on the edge and tell jokes with Dan. That's gonna itch......................


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I saw him run through a half section of black snot to shoot a sleeping hen shoveler!!!!!!!!!  I know he can put out decoys!!! I have to come up with another injury like last fall so I don't have to park the vehicle. 8) I don't suppose I should try the stress fracture thing again!!!! :wink: Lets see.........maybe a bone spur or sore achilles, oh yea, that's Rons excuse!!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Field Hunter said:


> I can't wait to use that single BF on the motion stake....I'll just mix it in with the mallard decoys.


Coming soon to a video near you, "Field Hunter Runs Traffic"


----------

